# tractor dollys



## Adam h (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi everyone. So I am almost ready to tear the motor apart on my ih 504 but wanted to know. Has anyone ever uses thiese type of dollys to move a tractor around? The tractor is 6,000lbs or less and the orange dollys are rated at 1,500lbs each and, should hold the wheels. The yellow dollys are rated at 26,000lbs but don't cradle the wheels. I think the orange ones should do the trick but, iwanted to see if anyone else has tried this before. And i could use them to move the truck around.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you'd be better off with some heavy duty jack stands and a good wheeled jack to support the other half of the tractor and make it easier to pull the tractor apart in a straight line. You may not want to be moving the tractor all around the try and line it back up to put it back together.


----------



## Adam h (Aug 13, 2020)

For splitting it yes but, I have limited space to paint or sand blast. And rolling it into a makeshift booth sideways would be a lot easier for me to do. I think the orange wheel dollys would work for me. I just haven't seen anyone move a tractor around with them only seen cars.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Look like they'd work, but I've only done straight line as well.
You will need a lever arm with a third poi t of contact though. I can't imagine try to control tip while the tires are sitting on other wheels. Sounds like s nightmare to me without at least 3 points of ground contact.


----------



## Adam h (Aug 13, 2020)

I think I am going to try this set. I can weld to them if needed. I will keep you guys informed on how they work for me. Tractor is 4500ldb and dollys hold 6000lbs altogether.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I was thinking more bolt or pin something to the tractor half. It's going to want to tip bad on dollies like those


----------



## Adam h (Aug 13, 2020)

Well they are not perfect but they will work. I am going to need to build a frame for the back axle to sit on and that can sit on the dollys. The front tires sit in the v grove and dont budge but, the back tires spin off the dollys. If I had working brakes it wouldn't be so bad. Also on concrete it takes 2 to move it without fighting but 1 person can shuffle it around.


----------

